# TerraClean in wales???



## welsh-andy

head nothing but gd things about this, coupe now on 74k, so fancy treating it to an internal clean, is there any agents in wales at all?


----------



## Will_G

http://www.terraclean.co.uk/terraclean challenge.html

Might be worth filling this in


----------



## joelee

I had it done it worked for about two days and than the car was back to normal lumpy idel and using loads of fuel it claims to clean your injectors but I have just had my cleaned properly and flow tested and its spot on now so mixed reviews 

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## Darlofan

I filled out their enquiry form months ago and got no reply. Took it they're not in N Wales yet!!


----------



## welsh-andy

Darlofan said:


> I filled out their enquiry form months ago and got no reply. Took it they're not in N Wales yet!!


nearest i have found is swindon, but not sure if they just have the diesel version

cheers for info guys


----------



## welsh-andy

they just replied, so on the ballf. agent near cardiff

T/A Wellhouse Garage, Penprysg Road, Pencoed, Mid Glamorgan, CF35 6LT
Phone Number: 01656 863761


----------



## Eaglepete

welsh-andy said:


> they just replied, so on the ballf. agent near cardiff
> 
> T/A Wellhouse Garage, Penprysg Road, Pencoed, Mid Glamorgan, CF35 6LT
> Phone Number: 01656 863761


 £90 inc vat ... isn't busy but always best to ring first ... am seriously considering having this done ... my baby is ten yrs old but has only done 22k so most prob. has lots of carbon build up due to short journeys .... but after reading Joelee's experience will do a little more investigation into it first !!!!


----------



## Eaglepete

Hi All.
Ok ... so I took the plunge and had my Saab done on Tuesday morning :-0 £90 !! But when I picked it up ... all I can say is ... WOW !!! The pick up was SO much quicker I was amazed !!! To give a little background ... I have a Saab 9-3 aero convertible on '03 plate. I bought it 12 months ago with 14k on the clock , had it serviced straight away , then last month , after noticing oil was quite dark and sludgy , I had gear box oil changed , sump dropped and cleaned , strainer renewed and fresh oil !! Now on 24k ! Felt smooth but no increase in 'smile' factor :-( As this is such low mileage for a ten yr old car I thought carbon deposits may be high due to short /slow journeys so am VERY IMPRESSED ... at the moment I can highly recommend this !! 

Will update in a week or two to see if it continues to impress !! 

But go on uksaabs forum and search for thinners ( I only found this yesterday :-( ) if you're interested in this then that will make for interesting reading !!

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Denzle

Keep us up to date with your findings Pete. Cheers Denzle


----------



## Eaglepete

Update ... 2 weeks gone ... pick up as normal ... Most prob I've got used to how it feels ;-) ... mpg up by about 3 to 4 mpg according to display  feels nice and smooth but no change in exhaust note ... was hopin it would change after clean .... new dp & box me thinks )) all in all pleased with service and product ... am now goin to start usin tetrosyl (ebay)to keep it this way ( see earlier post ;-) )

Cheers

Pete


----------

